# Remastering Tools



## Security-Defensive (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello to All member of FreeBSD forum and thanks to all of FreeBSD Staff
before post i can not find post about remaster FreeBSD, i found FreeBSDtoGo tool 
can anybody tell me step by step what can i do, or which distro easy to remaster ( NetBSD , OpenBSD , DesktopBSD ) ??
i wait for reply
Thanks


----------



## aragon (Sep 12, 2010)

What do you mean by "remaster" ?


----------



## mk (Sep 12, 2010)

just like linux distros are being made - take kernel,soft,instalator,gui and call it xxx gnu/linux. only this time with freebsd as base. and he want tool to automate this adventure.

EDIT: imho instead of "remastering" tools, more descriptive would be "rebranding" tools and actualy this is all about.


----------



## Security-Defensive (Sep 12, 2010)

*Change Boot splash&Background*

Hello
First, i must say thank you for replays ( Aragon & Mk )
i wanna change boot splash& put my own background to boot options, and change some informartion on boot and login pages, if you know and you think can you help me, please do this

Really Thanks


----------



## Beastie (Sep 12, 2010)

Check /boot/defaults/loader.conf for loader options such as *verbose_loading*, *bitmap_load*, *bitmap_name*, *autoboot_delay*, *loader_logo*, etc.
N.B. Override these options in /boot/loader.conf not /boot/defaults/loader.conf.

Also, /etc/motd contains the "message of the day".


----------



## Beastie (Sep 13, 2010)

Security-Defensive (source: PM) said:
			
		

> now i wanna test and do your order. can you tell me after do change background , splash , boot text , how can make iso installer file


You can read the FreeBSD Release Engineering article, specifically section 3, as well as release(7).

You might also want to take a look at this.

Finally, if you are not keen on building the entire system from source, you can read this. I have never tried it, but it should work.


----------

